# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [ubuntu] SD Card Reader Not Working in Jaunty Install

## jpoRS

Hola,

I fresh installed Jaunty to fix a number of problems I was having previously, and the good news is that for the most part it went seamlessly.  The bad news is now my SD card reader won't work.  I dl'ed the S76 driver and all, but still no luck.

Thanks for the help, it is hard to sell a futon on Craigslist without pictures.
jim

----------


## thomasaaron

1. Which computer do you have?

2. Does the card reader work from your live CD?

3. Is it a card that worked in that machine prior to upgrading?

----------


## gpstar

I noticed on my bonobo, SDHC cards are not getting detected, but regular SD cards do (ie: 2gb and lower work fine), has something to do with a bug in the 2.6.28-11-generic kernel, supposely it's fixed in the 2.6.29 kernel.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ja...ux/+bug/359323

----------


## jpoRS

Ooops.  Sorry Thomas.

1. panp41

2. (Will post after I can check)

3. Yes, it worked fine.

More information I probably should have given you:  By "not working" I meant that it isn't auto-mounting.  It did previously (Hardy-Intrepid) but now nothing happens, not even a CPU spike like I see when I connect something via USB.  I tried googling for troubleshooting but between having a busy day and not knowing what to look for, I came up with no results.  But I wouldn't be surprised at all to learn I just need to reconfigure the reader for automount or something like that.

Thanks,
jim

----------


## thomasaaron

Just tested on our shop machine, and it mounted fine.
Let me know what happens from a live CD.

Also, post the output of...

tail -f /var/log/syslog

...when you plug in the card, and I'll compare it to my shop machine.

----------


## jpoRS

tail:


```
May 19 11:17:01 Alfred /USR/SBIN/CRON[21506]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May 19 11:20:01 Alfred /USR/SBIN/CRON[21523]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
May 19 11:30:01 Alfred /USR/SBIN/CRON[21668]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
May 19 11:40:01 Alfred /USR/SBIN/CRON[21818]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
May 19 11:50:01 Alfred /USR/SBIN/CRON[21964]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
May 19 11:57:46 Alfred NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> group handshake 
May 19 11:57:46 Alfred NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed 
May 19 12:00:01 Alfred /USR/SBIN/CRON[22124]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd hourly 2>/dev/null)
May 19 12:00:01 Alfred /USR/SBIN/CRON[22123]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
May 19 12:07:59 Alfred kernel: [140714.701489] mmc0: error -84 whilst initialising SD card
```

I am going to take a blind leap here and guess that the "error -84 whilst initializing SD card" is the problem?

jim

----------


## jpoRS

Hello from 9.04 via live CD!

Not working here either though.  Frown town.

jim

----------


## thomasaaron

Can you check with a different card?

It could be that there is a regression with the filesystem used on that card. What do you use the card for? Is it from a camera? A Palm device?

----------


## jpoRS

It is from my cell phone (LG VX 9700).  Don't know if that helps.  I also can't find my other SD card so that is a no-go.

jim

----------


## thomasaaron

This is just a shot in the dark, but go to System > Admin > Users and Groups. Click on your username > Properties > Priveleges. Make sure ALL of the available checkboxes are selected.

If they're not, select them, log out, and log back in.

----------


## jpoRS

I wasn't but it was all the minor things (tape drives, connect w/modem).  Tried it anyway but no dice.

jim

----------


## jpoRS

I didn't think this would be relevant because it worked before, but maybe I missed a que somewhere and this is significant information:

It isn't "just" an SD card.  It is a mini SDHC in an adapter to be read by a standard SD reader.  Like I said it worked before, I even checked with you Thomas that it would work before I bought the thing.

Thanks,
jim

----------


## thomasaaron

I'm not finding a match for what error 84 might be. However, it is either hardware or a kernel regression.

If you're *sure* it worked *right* before upgrading it's a kernel regression. 

Have a look at this...
http://www.google.com/search?q=jaunt...ient=firefox-a

Just out of curiosity, did you use ext4 formatting or ext3 (when you re-imaged).

----------


## jpoRS

I hadn't messed with anything for probably a month, and the card read before that, so I am pretty sure that it worked, but I am not "I tried it the day before I installed Jaunty" *sure*.

So if it is kernel regression . . . now what?  Recompile?

jim

[edit]oops.  ext3.  I didn't know enough about ext 4 to try it.[/edit]

----------


## thomasaaron

It looks like there are some bug reports already out on it. I'll research them and see if a pertinent one is already filed. If not, we can file one. Other wise, it probably will be fixed soon in an update.

----------


## agrteknolan

I had this same issue.

The kernel shipped with Jaunty for some reason or another stopped support 25hz SD cards. Upgrading to .29 fixes this.

There we go:
http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/03/24/li...-debian-linux/

----------


## jii

Allow me to propose a more elegant solution.

How much you want for that futon?

----------


## tallthom

I'm also having SD card reader issues on the following notebook.

HP Pavilion zt3000 CTO.  

The card mounts sometimes and sometimes it does not mount.  During the times when it mounts, if I try to access the files (i.e. copy them to the desktop or just view them), the system is really slow and then eventually unmounts the card.  The hardware access light flickers and such.

SD card is 1.0 GB (just in case that helps).




> Jun  5 22:59:21 Frodo kernel: [479394.655762] mmc0: problem reading switch capabilities, performance might suffer.
> Jun  5 22:59:21 Frodo kernel: [479394.657857] mmc0: new SD card at address e624
> Jun  5 22:59:21 Frodo kernel: [479394.681328] mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD01G 968 MiB 
> Jun  5 22:59:21 Frodo kernel: [479394.681457]  mmcblk0: p1
> Jun  5 22:59:36 Frodo kernel: [479409.699442] mmc0: card e624 removed
> Jun  5 22:59:42 Frodo kernel: [479414.959612] mmc0: problem reading switch capabilities, performance might suffer.
> Jun  5 22:59:42 Frodo kernel: [479414.961709] mmc0: new SD card at address e624
> Jun  5 22:59:42 Frodo kernel: [479414.968620] mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD01G 968 MiB 
> Jun  5 22:59:42 Frodo kernel: [479414.968788]  mmcblk0: p1
> ...


In the above case, the disk showed up, then I tried copying to the desktop, then it crashed.

Let me know how else I can troubleshoot it.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## thomasaaron

tallthom, we only support System76 computers.

However, it sure looks like you have a bad SD card. That's a lot of sector-related errors. Have you tried a few different SD cards? If so, your card reader is probably hosed.

----------


## jpoRS

> Allow me to propose a more elegant solution.
> 
> How much you want for that futon?


Haha!  I am sorry jii but I actually sold it without pictures.

----------


## tallthom

Sorry, Thomas.  I completely missed the top of the forum.  I guess I can go back to "rookie ubuntu forum user." (as if I ever left that role!)

But I did look at your company homepage...  nice!

----------

